# Turtle with a name...



## bloodwood (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Yuray (Jun 17, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 17, 2011)

So...  His name is Dusty?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2011)

No. Speedy. Hover over the enlarged photo.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 17, 2011)

Aha!  I'm slow, but I can be taught...  Urm, I refer to _me_...   Obviously the turtle is quite clever...


----------

